# Prayer Needed



## lonestarcowboy (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi all I just found out that my aunt who is dying from cancer only has a few hours at the most to live, I am afraid that my grandmother will go soon after she does due to her already losing her son and husband. Please pray for my family in this time of need. 

thanks,
Jon


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Prayer sent....


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*JON PRAYERS SENT IN THE NAME OF JESUS CHRIST, AMEN..*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

More Prayers comeing!!!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Jon, I will Pray for you and your family, and Pray that the good Lord comforts all of you in this time of need.


----------



## lonestarcowboy (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks all for the prayers, my aunt is now in a better place than we are and is no longer suffering


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Jon, I'm so sorry for your loss.

Heavenly Father,

Please be with Jon's family in the loss of his aunt. Let your Holy Spirit minister comfort and peace to them. Turn their eyes to Jesus during this time of loss, as he is the author and finisher of our faith, and holds precious all lives that are given to him in faith.

Be with Jon's grandmother to give her renewed spiritual strength to endure this loss without growing weak. Let her know of your presence and of the purpose that you have for her life. Remind her that she is a treasure.

I ask these things in the precious name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Been there Lonestar. I pray God's comfort on your entire family. Focus on him and eternal life in heaven. In Jesus name amen.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Jon;

I am sorry for your loss. May this be a time when you look around and attach yourself to those in your family and your friends who are alive today. I send prayers for you and your family and friends who knew and loved her.

May Christ be with you throughout your remaining days. Even if you wind up completely alone in this world, you must remember you will never be alone. 

Keep the faith and may God Bless. CF?


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

sent


----------



## lonestarcowboy (Nov 24, 2006)

thank you so much for all of the responses it really help, so far my grandmother is taking it well... It looks like all your prayer help. Thanks again


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

prayers sent


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

May the Lord comfort you and your family in this time of need.In Christ Jesus, Amen.

Monty


----------

